# Uk Bmw E21 Build



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Thought id start a build thread on my e21 

After privously having air on m mk4 6 or so years ago I've always wanted to run it again 

My old mk4 



Came across this on a classic car website , the advert had no pictures just a discription after calling him up he sent me over a couple pics, soon as i saw them i drove just over 2hours to view it and payed a deposit.

Turns out he's owned it from new so basically the last 30years always been garaged and only done about 4k a year from new , I'm the second owner.... 

Anyway heres the details 

83 Bmw 316 (1.8 carb) 4 cylinder
112k on the clock 
Original paint with no dents and basically no chips 
Its so straight and clean only bit of rust i could find is a tiny bit by the bottom of the windscreen but its only surface 
Still has the tool kit and spare wheel with michelin tyre from factory 
Only changes its had is a weber carb because the original pierburg ones fail 

And the pictures 









After making the trip over to sowo i decided to pick up my managment off of andrew at open road tuning i can't thank him enough for helping me out with my setup :thumb up:

Setup :

Accuair Switchspeed 
vu4 manifold 
444c compressor 
3 gallon seamless tank 
zaetech digital gauge 
check valve 
water trap 












Started off by taking the tank into work to get it sprayed the same colour as the car 



Also polished the tank traps 



And the finished product 



Next up i started building the boot setup 





in between doing the boot i decided to mount the zaetech pressure sensors on my vu4 




This is where I've got to so far : tank mounted and everything placed in position to get an idea how i want everything 





To do list:

Board out the right side of the boot 
make the false floor (It will come to the line under the tank)
Run all the lines inside the car 
Run all cables power ext
Build a mount up front for the gauge display 

Also ill be doing hardlines with the help of a good mate swoops who I'm sure you all know :laugh:




Hopefully ill have some progress this weekend and ill be ordering the struts as well 

It will be a slow build because i want the get everything perfect 

Thanks for looking :beer:


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Looking good Doey :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Good looking MK4, excited the see the E21 on the ground!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Way to ruin a classic you wanker. 

:wave::heart:


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

this looks promising! gorgeous car :thumbup:


----------



## leftovers (Dec 29, 2010)

Subscribed. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the build.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Travy said:


> Way to ruin a classic you wanker.
> 
> :wave::heart:


umpkin::laugh:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

Doey20v said:


> umpkin::laugh:


I was talking about that mk4


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Little update nothing exciting though 

Ended up pulling out all the carpet at the weekend ready to run power wire ext and run the lines 








Decided to redo all the carpet black so ordering that this weekend along with starting the gauge mount 

So hopefully more updates monday :thumbup:


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Travy said:


> I was talking about that mk4


You know whats funny i know


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Very small update 

All my hardline fittings and pipe bender arrived thanks agian to swoops for sorting everything for me :thumb up:



Also fitted sound deadening , wrapped the base board and mounted everything 



Hopefully this week ill be finishing and fixing all the layout ready to start the hardlines


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Little more progress just messing with some ideas


----------



## blankie (May 7, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraBush (May 1, 2013)

Looks great man. Looking forward to the finished product!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

This is great! Awesome work so far :beer:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

Amazing build man. Nice mk4 also.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

